# Doors from Hell-Halloween night



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

Doors from Hell at night


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Excellent. Great effect with the smoke at the end. Cool but unsettling - nah, just cool!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I love this.. Chris did a great job on the voice over effects


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Sweet. Its like monster in a box, but with more story, and uh..less box!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice work tim


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool prop, great work.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool, nice work.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool! Yes Chris does a great job on the voice over effects. He did a voice over for my prop also. Anyway this prop is great and I'm sure the Tots got a kick out of it!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh I just love that, its one of those things I imagine you would just stand there, staring at, transfixed.... wondering if "it" is going to come out and get you next.... awesome idea!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Cool!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Man this looks good. I like the sound effects. It really added a lot to the prop.


----------

